# MTL vs. DL



## NOOB (7/11/18)

Hi guys, just a question. Would there be a difference in flavour between a MTL and DL device? For instance, I have a Pulse 80W/Recurve setup. If I had to change to a DL setup, would I notice a change in the flavour from the DL to the MTL when using the exact same juice?

If I have posted this in the wrong thread, I apologise in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/18)

@NOOB , there is most definitely a difference in flavour between DL and MTL.

I recently bought a bottle of Raspberry Jam Monster that I tried at a vape store on a DL device.
When I initially tried it (DL), I got more of the Raspberry with a hint of the jam and really enjoyed it.
But when I used it in a MTL device, all I got was an overwhelming Jam flavour.
It has actually turned into a juice that I will never ever buy again for MTL.

I have also suprisingly found that some juices taste better in MTL than in DL tanks.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (7/11/18)

Thanks for letting me know @ddk1979.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (7/11/18)

@CeeJay FYI.


----------



## CeeJay (7/11/18)

NOOB said:


> @CeeJay FYI.


I had that same experience with Jam monster between a RDA and RTA. I think it's more to do with build and so forth. I do get that some juices are just better suited for MTL though. Appreciate the tag boet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (7/11/18)

@CeeJay, wanted to add the #askingforafriend to the original post, but thought that might just look dodge!


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/18)

@NOOB , from my limited experience there are many factors that affect the flavour and different notes in a juice.

I think one of the issues is that the DL device that I tried was powered at around 60W while I vaped the same juice at 22-24W.
The type of coil and coil material may be another factor as well.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/18)

There is no question that different juices need different atties... some juice shine in RDA's and others in RTA's.

Red Pill = RTA
Toffee D'Luxe = RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question that different juices need different atties... some juice shine in RDA's and others in RTA's.
> 
> Red Pill = RTA
> Toffee D'Luxe = RDA



And added to that different juices need different power as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (7/11/18)

Thanks @ddk1979, really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (7/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question that different juices need different atties... some juice shine in RDA's and others in RTA's.
> 
> Red Pill = RTA
> Toffee D'Luxe = RDA


This is actually what we were initially discussing, red pill used in a MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (7/11/18)

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

